

Low cost biotech means ordinary folk can fund significant early stage research - reasonattlm
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2009/06/help-the-immortality-institute-fund-research-into-laser-ablation-of-lipofuscin.php

======
bbgm
The cost of biotech comes from the risk associated with developing a
therapeutic and the expense of managing clinical trials. Anyone who does not
account for that, and the time it takes to go through regulatory procedures is
just misguided. Yes the costs have come down (they always do), but the
regulatory burden and risk are not going away anytime soon.

